# Gamer seeking fellows in and around Canterbury Kent



## darklightuk (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there I'm a 28yr old player currently based in Whitstable.
Eagerly (read desperately) seeking fellow gamers within the Cantebury area of Kent to regulatrly game with.

BOTH GM & player experience of
Dungeons and Dragons 3.5 (own)
Star Wars d20 & WEG (own)
Lord of the Rings (CODA)
STAR TREK (CODA)
ShadowRun v3 (own)
WFRP - Hogshead (own)

We'll I'm available to join any groups which seem interesting. (Would like to run my own group)
e-mail: darklight.home@btinternet.com


----------



## TheNovaLord (Oct 25, 2006)

http://www.ukroleplayers.com/

did u try here?

JohnD


----------



## darklightuk (Oct 26, 2006)

*Helpful slightly!*

Well thanks for the site damn handy. Still no luck though


----------

